# Pompano?



## 8 lb test (Dec 15, 2011)

Does anyone have a pompano report for JB?


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Fished last Sunday from Sun up until noon. Thought I had a good cut out in the surf, but only ended up with a couple of lady fish. A guy to the east of me caught one keeper whiting, the guys west of me were walking way out, and casting on the other side of the sandbar and caught lady fish, and 2 large Ray's......... Didn't see a pomp hit the sand...... A few fishing size flee's available in the limited wave action...... Wish i had better news........


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

haven't caught a Pomp since i moved here. the whiting have been good sized though lately.. caught a 14"incher the other day and a bunch from 10-14 inches. use cut shrimp on a whiting or pompano rig.

the grass sucks though, makes fishing tough


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock (Feb 28, 2010)

*Johnson's Beach*

I have caught six pompano out there this year. Several trips. I am older now so I go there for the convience. Years ago it was different. A friend and I kept the Staff restaurant supplied with pompano. This was the early seventies. We usually averaged about 15 a day. Drove to Mary Ester to sell them. Best place at the time was at the old Holiday Inn, Navarre. Things have changed. The surf has changed a lot since the storm. No more has this area got the old "draw" down the beach. If you don't know what I am talking about look at google here and then look a hundred miles east. Quite a difference.


----------



## Capt.Kyle (May 7, 2012)

man i killed the pomps today went 37 on 40 fish


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Boliver T Wheelock said:


> I have caught six pompano out there this year. Several trips. I am older now so I go there for the convience. Years ago it was different. A friend and I kept the Staff restaurant supplied with pompano. This was the early seventies. We usually averaged about 15 a day. Drove to Mary Ester to sell them. Best place at the time was at the old Holiday Inn, Navarre. Things have changed. The surf has changed a lot since the storm. No more has this area got the old "draw" down the beach. If you don't know what I am talking about look at google here and then look a hundred miles east. Quite a difference.


Like St George Island?


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock (Feb 28, 2010)

No, not that far. Johnson's on top.


----------

